# What do you like to do with a computer?



## wonderboy1953 (Aug 8, 2011)

Many uses are found for the computer and new ones seem to pop up every week (so far I haven't seen computer makeovers which may be worth a separate thread). 

I thought it'd be interesting to see what visitors to this website like to do with a computer. I've tried to include all the major categories along with that other category in case I miss something worthwhile. So here goes.

What do you use the computer for?


----------



## wonderboy1953 (Aug 8, 2011)

Many uses are found for the computer and new ones seem to pop up every week (so far I haven't seen computer makeovers which may be worth a separate thread). 

I thought it'd be interesting to see what visitors to this website like to do with a computer. I've tried to include all the major categories along with that other category in case I miss something worthwhile. So here goes.

What do you use the computer for? (please delete the other thread behind this one, thank you)


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 8, 2011)

erm. For daily task. Programming. Playing games.

And you do know you can delete the other tread yourself right?


----------



## wonderboy1953 (Aug 8, 2011)

*How*



NyxCharon said:


> erm. For daily task. Programming. Playing games.
> 
> And you do know you can delete the other tread yourself right?



I'd like to know.


----------



## lubo4444 (Aug 8, 2011)

I like doing everything on it.  I like listening to music, watching movies, playing games.... everything lol.


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 9, 2011)

Your question is slightly confusing...

But I guess my answer is... everything. Games, school, browsing, bill paying, netflix, programming, etc...


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 9, 2011)

work, schooling, gaming, net, music, composing, pretty much anything that I can do is done.


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 9, 2011)

I like to watch movies, play some games, record and edit guitar rifts.


----------



## mihir (Aug 9, 2011)

I like to turn it on and off.


----------



## Motorcharge (Aug 9, 2011)

Pretty much everything listed.


----------



## mehul (Aug 9, 2011)

Well its a same answer for everybody,I would just like to include porn.


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 9, 2011)

I would sincerely like to able to reach through my computer, across the intarwebs and physically smack certain people upside the head.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 9, 2011)

Dngrsone said:


> I would sincerely like to able to reach through my computer, across the intarwebs and physically smack certain people upside the head.


cant wait till the perfection of holograms so this (via like a webcam or something), and other across the web assaults could happen.


----------



## Stretch1414 (Aug 9, 2011)

That would be awesome!  And hilarious lol(just for you Dngrsone, haha just messin' with ya).  But I can't wait for holograms and virtual reality, just sayin'.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 9, 2011)

id love to have a whole virtual room. That might add a bit to the BF or COD series. When your environment is the game. 
That, and being able to see a 3D near to real size creation of what your rendering in CAD, so you can see it before its built. That would be 100% awesome.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 9, 2011)

most of the fun games and music stuff, if only i didn't have to do work  currently delaying a 2 page essay/biography/other crap due tommarow as long as possible, might start at 10, and then get yelled at again for this crap i do every single time, never even read my books for that class over summer break.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 10, 2011)

I do about everything on a computer of some sort. I use a P4 lifebook for work (reciepts, GPS programming of the tractors auto pilot, crop planting and harvesting diagrams, appointment book). Its not much good at much else. 
I game on my Acer, and Watch movies/intnes and general media on an HP G61. 

About all I do with the DV7 is repair it. It rarely works at all.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 10, 2011)

well there is a working hologram, full 3d, just if you try to touch it it'll either cost you your lifes earning, not savings, everything you have and will earn, or you'll lose your hand + the other, it's a spinning circle that is so fast it's next to invisible with like the led's on your screen on the inside and it changes the clolors and all and as you move you can see a full 3d hologram/model of the object, i saw it on tv and they used it for a heart model and it was sick.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 10, 2011)

how bout a marketable hologram projector? thats still years off.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 10, 2011)

technically anything is marketable, just the practicality of it for any form of profit is the problem


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 10, 2011)

marketable to the average person.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 10, 2011)

well that'll be like 10 yrs minimum, there will probably be buyable ones in 5 to 10, but semi common as in affordable will be a while, like the in-house bathroom, took forever to become a common thing, and what would the average person use it for, not guys like us into tech, but the average person, what, 3d sports games, which does sound pretty dang cool.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 10, 2011)

a 3D hologram sports system, that could help get rid of the obesity problem.  Could also bring a new era to movies, make them interactive (imagine what Hue Hefner could have accomplished with a device like this, lol.). Could also be a very good teaching tool. Immerse the kids in what they are learning.  Could possibly be a good rehab tool (physical, not drugs). Also a good training tool (could simulate anything without damage to the user, or the subject being trained on).

Definitely a good source of anger management.  If programmed properly, a device like this could really stimulate the development of knowledge, and ease the What If questions (my teachers hate these. like, what if Kennedy had survived. What if the soviets beat us to the moon. What if Germany had not attacked the USSR?). 

See, the options are almost limitless.


----------



## Stretch1414 (Aug 10, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> a 3D hologram sports system, that could help get rid of the obesity problem.  Could also bring a new era to movies, make them interactive (imagine what Hue Hefner could have accomplished with a device like this, lol.). Could also be a very good teaching tool. Immerse the kids in what they are learning.  Could possibly be a good rehab tool (physical, not drugs). Also a good training tool (could simulate anything without damage to the user, or the subject being trained on).
> 
> Definitely a good source of anger management.  If programmed properly, a device like this could really stimulate the development of knowledge, and ease the What If questions (my teachers hate these. like, what if Kennedy had survived. What if the soviets beat us to the moon. What if Germany had not attacked the USSR?).
> 
> See, the options are almost limitless.



You make very good points wolfeking.  I would love to see all those happen.  And hopefully they will in my lifetime.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 10, 2011)

same here.  It could really make life better.


----------



## Stretch1414 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes it would.  Hands down.


----------



## GaryCantley (Aug 10, 2011)

Where's the option "looking at scantily clad women"?


----------



## linkin (Aug 10, 2011)

Everything.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 10, 2011)

GaryCantley said:


> Where's the option "looking at scantily clad women"?



yip


----------



## CrazyMike (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't find the "porn" selection. Or does that go under "combination of above and/or something else"?


----------



## wonderboy1953 (Aug 12, 2011)

*I've been waiting a longer time*



Stretch1414 said:


> That would be awesome!  And hilarious lol(just for you Dngrsone, haha just messin' with ya).  But I can't wait for holograms and virtual reality, just sayin'.



I first got acquainted with a primitive form of a hologram back in the early 70's in my physics laboratory. 

I want to mention that besides social networking, I'm interested in many things with a computer (to be honest, I thought that social networking would have drawn a bigger response).


----------



## Stretch1414 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh really, well then why haven't we advanced that technology yet?  *Looks down at phone* Oh yeah, we want little handheld devices to stare at constantly.  I'm not going to lie, I do use my phone a lot and will use it a lot when I get a new one, hopefully a smart phone.  But seriously, my physics teacher made a good point when he said that we could have flying cars or little devices that you can send messages on and talk to people wirelessly and over long distances.  We went for the little devices that we now call cell phones.


----------



## wonderboy1953 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Your guess is as good as mine*



Stretch1414 said:


> Oh really, well then why haven't we advanced that technology yet?  *Looks down at phone* Oh yeah, we want little handheld devices to stare at constantly.  I'm not going to lie, I do use my phone a lot and will use it a lot when I get a new one, hopefully a smart phone.  But seriously, my physics teacher made a good point when he said that we could have flying cars or little devices that you can send messages on and talk to people wirelessly and over long distances.  We went for the little devices that we now call cell phones.



Back in the 60's I saw at the NY World's Fair a video phone demo (which I haven't seen since). Yet, on a lower scale of importance, we now have 3DTV.

Is this due to technical difficulties, economics, marketing or whatever I don't know. Do you think this is a worthwhile topic for another thread?


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 13, 2011)

wonderboy1953 said:


> Back in the 60's I saw at the NY World's Fair a video phone demo (which I haven't seen since). Yet, on a lower scale of importance, we now have 3DTV.
> 
> Is this due to technical difficulties, economics, marketing or whatever I don't know. Do you think this is a worthwhile topic for another thread?



It's called Skype.

Also, no one predicted that the general populace would rather not be seen answering the phone sans makeup, freshly woken, or in compromising positions with the babysitter.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 13, 2011)

Dngrsone said:


> It's called Skype.
> 
> Also, no one predicted that the general populace would rather not be seen answering the phone sans makeup, freshly woken, or in compromising positions with the babysitter.



 Milkman, Mailman, Neighbor, or sister/brother of spouse.


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 13, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> Milkman, Mailman, Neighbor, or sister/brother of spouse.



I called my mom once and whispered into the phone, "I _know_ about you and the mail man."

Her response: "Yes, my husband is a mail man..."

Talk about ruining a good joke.


----------



## Dr Varney (Aug 14, 2011)

I use it enlarge digital images and trace off the monitor for airbrushing hyper realism with acrylic paint.

Because I'm on the stage and also write/ perform speeches, I use sound editing software to help me learn my lines.

I have a friend who uses one to control robots.  He programs their movements in Java.


----------



## mep916 (Aug 16, 2011)

Duncan Jones said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your input. If you feel up to the challenge, perhaps look into a self built one. A few months ago I did just that. I fortunately found a WoW player at Fry's who builds computers. I told him the budget I had, what I wanted, and my experience level. If you choose to build your own computer, build a strong foundation. Get a mid price case at least, the best main board you can get, and a solid power supply. Memory, video cards, CD/DVD drives, processors, can always be upgraded easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dngrsone (Aug 16, 2011)

Dngrsone said:


> I would sincerely like to able to reach through my computer, across the intarwebs and physically smack certain people upside the head.





Duncan Jones said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your input. If you feel up to the challenge, perhaps look into a self built one. A few months ago I did just that. I fortunately found a WoW player at Fry's who builds computers. I told him the budget I had, what I wanted, and my experience level. If you choose to build your own computer, build a strong foundation. Get a mid price case at least, the best main board you can get, and a solid power supply. Memory, video cards, CD/DVD drives, processors, can always be upgraded easily.
> 
> ...





mep916 said:


>




... as I was saying.


----------



## wonderboy1953 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Thank you to the staff...*

for combining the two threads (I've made two mistakes which I've learned from i.e. I can still do a survey anytime after I post a new thread).

To clarify something I said, I'm not into social networking but I do use the computer in a number of ways which makes me a heavy user so I'm taking that into consideration when I get my system next year.

Where I live at it's been announced that the building plans to install computers for the use of the tenants which will be a big help.

Thanks to everyone who participated in the survey.


----------



## Hsv_Man (Aug 21, 2011)

I use my computer for just about everything Fun, Social Networking, Games, Music, Videos and Movies. And I will say it makes alot of things easier such as if i wanted to go buy something from the shops i could just look online check that they have it in stock then go pick it up and have saved a bunch of time. As for research everything and anything that you would need to know is on the internet. For music videos and gaming quite simply there is nothing better out there you get a smooth OS environment to run all your entertainment needs and graphically a computer is superb.


----------

